# No More Celtic Link!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

O'Flaherty Holdings have sold it to Stena.

http://www.stenaline.ie/ferries-to-france

or

http://www.rte.ie/news/business/2014/0226/506799-ferry-deal/

Will this spell the end of "The Gathering" €1 Ferry crossing in March?

FERRIES TO FRANCE
Stena Line has acquired the Celtic Link business on the route between Rosslare and Cherbourg, with effect from 
31 March 2014.
Our new route will provide a year-round service and is the fastest crossing between Rosslare - Cherbourg. If you have previously made a booking with Celtic Link, your booking will have been transferred to Stena Line and your booking reference will remain the same. If you would like to amend your booking or should you have any queries, please call us on +353 (0) 1 204 7777.

http://forums.bfenthusiasts.com/showthread.php?t=10870


----------

